# Server nur für eine Aufgabe



## moritzmoritz (24. Dez 2012)

Hallo 

habe eine Frage und zwar habe ich vor ein Browsergame zu machen und dort wird es auch einen Marktplatz geben, wo live die aktuellen NPC-Preise angepasst werden (diesen sollten immer aktuell bleiben) - nun wollte ich fragen ob ihr den Einsatz eines eigenen Java-Serversocket, der nur für die Überwachung des Marktplatzes vorhanden ist, lohnt oder eher nicht?

Und dann wollte ich noch wissen, wie ich sowas mache? Mache ich für jede einkommenden Verbindung einen eigenen Thread, der sich dann irgendwann selber schließt? Wenn ja, wie geht sowas? 
Und ich habe sicherlich einen Thread, der die ganze Zeit die aktuellen Preise berechnet und ausspuckt/updatet, oder?

hoffe ihr versteht mein Problem ein wenig,

Moritz


----------



## Marcinek (24. Dez 2012)

Zunächstmal haben die Webanwendungen i.d.R. Stateless / Non-Persistent Verbindungen zum Server.

Hier würde man eine vorhandene Lösung nehmen, die HTTP Anfragen entgegen nimmt und Antworten verschickt. (Tomcat Webserver , oder etwas integriertes (Jetty?)).

Dann würde ich keinen Enlosloop bauen für sowas wie Berechnung von Preisen, sondern Eventbasiert. Denn ein PReis kann sich nur dann ändern, wenn ein SPiele zuvor eine Aktion durchgefüht hat.


----------



## tröööt (24. Dez 2012)

naja ... wenns n "browsergame" in richtung HTML/PHP/AJAX werden soll brauchts eigentlich gar kein java ... sondern nur im entsprechenden script n paar zeilen die das ganze machen ...

anders sieht es schon aus wenn man einen eigenen clienten hat und auch real-time daten ausgetauscht werden ... dann würde es schon sinn machen im server-backend entsprechend was laufen zu lassen ... allerdings nur wenn es auch von anderen faktoren abhängt außer spieler aktionen ... z.b. uhrzeit oder sowas ... ansonsten reichts wenn ein update durchgeht nach ner spieler aktion ...

alles in allem also die frage : warum überhaupt JAVA ?


----------

